# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  ORX (Moteur de jeu 2.5d open source) version 1.13 est disponible

## Fully_Bugged

La communaut *Orx* est heureuse d'annoncer la version 1.13. Il s'agit de la 13e version majeure annuelle depuis la version 1.0 en 2009. Il y a une quantit substantielle de changements dans cette version dont en voici une selection:

*Plus de 70* mises  jour ou nouvelles fonctionnalitsAjout d'un nouveau plugin SoundSystem bas sur *MiniAudio* : toutes les plates-formes prennent dsormais en charge le chargement de fichiers OGG, WAV et MP3 ainsi que l'criture de fichiers WAVPrise en charge de : filtres bass sur la configuration pour les sons et les bus, plusieurs auditeurs de son, panoramique sonore (y compris les commandes), spatialisation du son...Prise en charge du format d'image *QOI* pour tous les plugins/plates-formesPrise en charge des textures/icnes/curseurs compresss pour les versions de bureau utilisant Basis Universal (UASTC -> ASTC/BC7)Ajout d'orxMod (ProTracker MOD) bas sur la bibliothque pocketmod, qui ajoute le support MOD pilot par la configuration aux objetsAjout de l'extension init orxMovie (MPEG1/MP2), base sur la bibliothque *PL_MPEG*Prise en charge native d'*arm64 pour MacOS 11*/XCode 12.xPrise en charge de *VS2022* et prise en charge retire de VS2015

La liste complte des changements est ici : https://github.com/orx/orx/blob/master/CHANGELOG .

Vous pouvez tlcharger la version 1.13 ici : https://github.com/orx/orx/releases/tag/1.13 . La version de dveloppement  jour se trouve  : https://github.com/orx/orx

Pour en savoir plus, rendez-vous sur le site Web d'Orx http://orx-project.org/ ou discutez avec la communaut (en Anglais, meme si le Dev du moteur est Franais) sur Discord: https://orx-project.org/discord.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Cette page : https://wiki.orx-project.org/ mentionne toujours VS2015.
Sinon, sur quoi repose le moteur ? Quels sont ses grands points forts compars  d'autre. Autrement dit, vous montrez les nouveauts, mais si on ne sait pas ce qu'est ORX, on ne voit pas bien ses points forts.

----------


## Fully_Bugged

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cette page : https://wiki.orx-project.org/ mentionne toujours VS2015.
> Sinon, sur quoi repose le moteur ? Quels sont ses grands points forts compars  d'autre. Autrement dit, vous montrez les nouveauts, mais si on ne sait pas ce qu'est ORX, on ne voit pas bien ses points forts.


oui, c'est vrai que nous n'avons pas presenter le moteur sur developez.com.
Je ferais un post a la suite ou en spar pour faire cela.

Merci !

----------


## LittleWhite

J'ai tent de suivre cette procdure, mais j'ai eu les erreurs suivantes :



> [alexandre@LW-PC2 orx]$ ./setup.sh 
> == Checking version: [ extern/ ]
> == [ 433b12f10290 ] needed, current [ none ]
> == [ 433b12f10290 ] not in cache
> == Fetching [ https://orx-project.org/extern/433b12f10290.zip ] 
> == Please wait!
> == Not found!
> == Fetching [ https://codeload.github.com/orx/orx-...p/433b12f10290 ] 
> == Please wait!
> ...

----------


## Fully_Bugged

> J'ai tent de suivre cette procdure, mais j'ai eu les erreurs suivantes :


Hum, Etrange,
Je fais passer l'information sur leur Discord, et je t'ecris ici la/les rponses des que je l'ai.

----------


## Fully_Bugged

> J'ai tent de suivre cette procdure, mais j'ai eu les erreurs suivantes :


Les dpendances n'ont pas pu tre tlcharges, es-tu derrire un firewall ou un proxy?
si oui, il faut juste tlcharger le zip manuellement et le mettre dans le sous-rpertoire cache et relancer le setup

----------


## LittleWhite

Non, rien de spcial pour mon Internet.
Je me disais que c'tait un peu dommage que les dpendances/ressources ne soient pas en git submodule.

Aussi, je pensais que c'tait vous le crateur de ORX, c'est pour a que j'ai remont mon souci ici (ce qui n'est pas une trs bonne chose).

----------


## Fully_Bugged

> Aussi, je pensais que c'tait vous le crateur de ORX, c'est pour a que j'ai remont mon souci ici (ce qui n'est pas une trs bonne chose).


Je ne suis en effet pas le crateur du moteur mais un utilisateur depuis plusieurs annes (et ami du crateur du moteur avec qui nous avons developer un jeu sur son moteur ensemble aussi)
et j'aime simplement partager sa dcouverte quand c'est possible a de potentiel utilisateurs.  ::):

----------


## Fully_Bugged

> Je me disais que c'tait un peu dommage que les dpendances/ressources ne soient pas en git submodule.
> .


Elles en sont pas en git submodule principalement car le dpt principal est sous mercurial, non pas git, et le mapping git submodules vs mercurial subrepo ne fonctionne en gnral pas du tout 

le dpt des dpendances peut tre trouv  https://github.com/orx/orx-extern

a a t spar il y a quelques annes car cela faisait un trop gros tlchargement pour beaucoup de monde avec de petites connexions internet (le dpt fait prs de 800mb en ce moment) 

 ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Je comprends l'ide  ::): 
J'ai regard rapidement le script derrire le setup (du coup, le setup.r) malheureusement, je ne comprends pas du tout ce langage (rebol). Du coup, pas moyen de debugger/de comprendre ce qui foire sur ma machine. Pire, si je clique sur le lien apparaissant dans le terminal, cela l'ouvre sur Firefox et a tlcharge parfaitement.
Je vais voir si je cherche plus ou si je rapporte mon problme sur le bugtracker  ::):

----------


## iarwain

Bonjour!

Je suis l'auteur principal d'orx. Comme j'ai retrouv mes identifiants, je peux rpondre directement sans avoir  passer par Fully_Bugged, qui a t trs aimable de faire la correspondance entre nous.  ::): 

Pour les points forts du moteur, c'est toujours difficile de faire une liste condense. Les points les plus marquants sont probablement:

- orx est entirement architectur autour du concept "data-driven", ncessitant que trs peu de code pour faire des choses relativement avances. Quelques exemples sous forme de video peuvent tre trouvs dans cette playlist: 

 (en anglais)
- orx est aussi trs performant et sort gnralement en tte de benchmarks faits par de tierces personnes comparant plusieurs moteurs/bibliothques
- orx est lger, il tient en un seul fichier de moins de 3mb sur disque avec tous les plugins inclus et peut facilement tre compress avec ses plugins en moins d'1mb
- orx est modulaire, certaines personnes ne se servent que de certaines fonctionnalits (comme son systme de config), et le reste ne sera pas initialis et ne consommera donc pas de ressources
- orx est mature, le moteur vient de souffler ses 20 bougies
- orx a une architecture oriente plugin qui lui permet d'tre facilement port vers de nouvelles plateformes (les plateformes officiellement supportes tant Windows, Linux, MacOS, iOS et Android)
- orx a de nombreuses fonctionnalits avances dans plusieurs domaines, quelques exemples tant: tirement du temps (time stretching), MRT (multiple render target), graphe d'animation, support de fragment shaders, audio spatialis avec support de filtres, localisation avance (textes, audio et visuels sparment), gestion avance de ressources (hotloading, ressources locales ou  distance, overlay), abstraction des inputs (clavier, souris, joy/game pads, touch, virtuels), squenage par timelines, object-centric (approche ECS), etc.

Pour ce qui est du problme de setup, c'est la premire fois que ce problme nous est rapport. En dehors d'un firewall empchant l'accs au network pour le process de rebol, je ne vois pas vraiment d'autre explication.

Dans tous les cas, nous devrions au minimum couvrir cette ventualit dans le wiki et expliquer comment tlcharger l'archive de dpendances manuellement pour pouvoir continuer la procdure de setup.  ::):

----------


## iarwain

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cette page : https://wiki.orx-project.org/ mentionne toujours VS2015.
> Sinon, sur quoi repose le moteur ? Quels sont ses grands points forts compars  d'autre. Autrement dit, vous montrez les nouveauts, mais si on ne sait pas ce qu'est ORX, on ne voit pas bien ses points forts.


Merci pour cette information! J'ai depuis corrig toutes les pages y faisant mention le weekend dernier.

Pour les points forts, cf. mon message prcdent.

Sur quoi repose le moteur:
 le core d'orx n'utilise quasiment aucune dpendance externe en dehors de l'OS, avec deux exceptions: rpmalloc pour les allocations mmoire et xxHash pour les fonctions de hchage les plugins se reposent sur plusieurs bibliothques externes, variant selon les plateformes:
 GLFW: contexte OpenGL, fentre, I/O sur Windows, Linux, MacOS Basis Universal: textures compresses sur Windows, Linux, MasOS libWEBP: support du format d'image WEBP qoi: support du format d'image QOI stb_image: support de plusieurs formats d'image (BMP, PNG, TGA, JPG) stb_vorbis: support du format audio OGG/Vorbis MiniAudio: gestion des devices audio et des fonctionnalits audio avances tels que les filtres et la spatialisation, support des formats WAV & MP3 LiquidFun: physique 2D, bas sur Box2D + gestion des particules/fluide un des outils (orxFontGen) utilise FreeType2 pour la rastrisation des fontes vectorielles

----------


## LittleWhite

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je suis l'auteur principal d'orx. Comme j'ai retrouv mes identifiants,


Bonjour et bon retour




> je peux rpondre directement sans avoir  passer par Fully_Bugged, qui a t trs aimable de faire la correspondance entre nous.


Yes, grand merci  Fully_Bugged.


Merci pour le rcapitulatif du moteur. Est-ce que l'on peut faire de la 3D avec ?

----------


## iarwain

> Merci pour le rcapitulatif du moteur. Est-ce que l'on peut faire de la 3D avec ?


Techniquement oui, mais malgr le fait que les objets soient placs dans un monde 3D, orx ne supporte pas de pipeline de rendu natif en 3D.
Cependant orx fournit des "hooks" pour le rendu de chaque objet et l'utilisateur peut s'en servir pour afficher des meshs 3D (OpenGL/ES seulement avec les plugins actuels).

Je ne recommenderais vraiment pas d'utiliser orx pour faire un jeu entirement 3D, par contre si c'est pour un mlange 2D/3D occasionnel (un peu comme avec Rayman Origins, par exemple), a reste viable.

----------

